# Master Kush scrog. 150w hps, 1 mini fridge, 1 seed. hydro - flowering PICS



## waterCooled (Nov 15, 2008)

*Master Kush grow. 150w hps, 1 mini fridge, 1 seed. Hydro - DWC - SCROG.


* hello peoples,
ive been lurking in these forums for quite a while and I decided I learned so much in the last year that I should really share what all you peoples taught me. 

This is my very first grow. I grabbed an old mini fridge, gutted the freezer/ doorrack, built in a 150w hps, a 5 gallon bucket for hydro, and get this, a SCROG screen. not to mention the ventilation (don't use a fridge without cutting holes to vent the heat - I've got a 150hps in mine and the temps are about 75-80 F)

I'm super stoked with my results so far. I've just passed the 3 week flowering mark, and the buds are really showin! This is obviously a personal grow - i keep the mini fridge far away from traffic, and it's really easy to hide if needed. The only thing I was really worried about was odor, but I solved that quickly by following one of the DIY carbon scrubber guides found around here - no smell at all (so far... week 3 flower). For my grow i needed to make sure it took up very very little space, and that I could get rid of everything in 24 if needed (security purposes). 





so without further adoo, here are the pics! lets start from the beginning - 



*9 days old from seed*
ordered some seeds (master kush) and planted 7 of them. 5 sprouted - only 3 of them grew quickly. Here is one of them. For my veg cycle I'm using 18/6.













*3 weeks from seed (stunted growth)*
problems early on:
i didnt have any nutes to feed the plant... the new growth was pretty much turning white (looked worse a few days after this pic). I finally got some Advanced Nutrients 3-part. I would highly recommend this stuff, the plants love it. I think it's the same thing as GH's 3 part formula, so either one of those nutes are great.









so out os the 3 plants one stopped growing, 1 grew but was damaged, and one looked fine. I ended up tossing the stunted one, the badly damaged one ended up being male, and the one that looked good turned out female. I'll also note these plants grew from seed under CFLs. I've read that these plants have a higher chance of being female with a blue spectrum light such as a CFL or MH light. I saved the hps for flowering - the orange spectrum is great for floweing plants.. Here is a pic a couple days after adding proper nutes, the green came back to most areas of the plant. 












*5 weeks from seed*
speaking of flowers, check out these preflowers after a couple more weeks of veg under the cfl (5 weeks total now)! I wasn't positive at the time, but it was certainly looking female. the other plant recovered fine but didn't show any signs of prefloweing yet, it was however growing much tighter nodes (short and bushy). The plant showing preflower was a bit taller. These tall traits generally point towards males, but it was the total opposite for me. The short one ended up being male. The one pictured below is the female.








wooooooo! we have liftoff. see that white hair shooting out of the preflower? that means its female all the way. The plant have now been under a 150w hps and growth has exploded. AND the preflowers showed their pistons. Needless to say i was pretty gratified knowing i would actually be flowering one of the two plants I had left. all this work wasn't for nothing - there is no starting over now. I was a little worried that they'd both be male. I got one female and I'm happy!!! it just means i'll have to veg it longer so it can fill up the space.














Here are the two plants chillin in the mini fridge. I'm using a 5gal rubbermaid bucket for hydro. I've got an air pump going into the bucket because the roots need oxygen! As you can see I've also built the frame of my scrog screen, I'm just making sure it fits before adding the screen. The 5gal bucket fits right up to the shelf in the back of the fridge, the screen overhangs the bucket and over the shelf to get the most area this thing has to offer. There are two plants in there at the moment, but will soon just be 1.








here is the most the other plant developed - it was very slow to show signs of sex, but it was looking male. The preflower looks like a ball on a stick. if it were female, there wouldnt be that little stem before the ball. Though it would have been better to wait it out just a little longer just to be sure this was male, I had decided to let the guaranteed female take up the whole space for vegging. OUT COMES THE MALE.








here is the scrog screen just about finished. I'm keeping it 4 inches above the bucket because I need as much height to flower as possible. The fridge is only 33 inches in height minus the space for the bucket, light, and fridge interior, you're only really left with maybe 12" of growing space. So i'm keeping this plant short! training the plant on the screen will make it crawl out horizontally. the screen is about 15"x18" (or around there, whatever fit wall to wall).








the last plant - after a few days training under the screen in veg mode.









*how to scrog*
as you can see the branches rise above the screen towards the light. To use the screen efficiently, you want to pull them back down and lay them across the screen so they grow outward. I'm trying to keep this plant under 4 inches! pics below show before training and after training. at this point I decide it's time to switch over to 12/12 lighting to induce flowering. The screen will fill up during the first 2-3 weeks during it's stretch phase under 12/12. The plant will double in growth! The plant has vegged for about 6-7 weeks at this point.

















*
4 days in 12/12* 
wow my screen is almost full! I train them under the screen more and more. before and after the training



















*2 weeks flower*
FAST FORWARD! 2 weeks into flowering. The plant has filled the screen and is starting to top out. this is the last time i train the plant under the screen. before and after training below. also a pic showing that the plant is only as tall as a lighter! Remember this is just one plant.









































*now*
so here we are, 3 weeks into flowering now - going on week 4. The 150w hps seems to be doing well. I lowered the plants just a little bit after this pic was taken, they were starting to get a little hot. 

I'll sum up the details again:

150w hps mini fridge with 5 gallon bucket DWC and a 15x17 inch screeen. 100CFM fan exaust with DIY carbon scrubber on the end, 4" open intake towards the bottom. 1 master kush plant (grown from seed). 3 weeks into flower now.













and here is a look under the screen. the plant has been doing some serious scrogin'! lots of branches formed from the training in the past few weeks.








here's another pic of week 3 - this time in regular lighting. plant is green!










So that is where I'm at right now. I'd love to hear comments/suggestions. I'll keep ya updated with pics every week (week 4 coming up soon!). im getting excited for the next couple weeks. stay tuned.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 15, 2008)

wednesday will mark 4 full weeks flower, look out for more pics then-


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 15, 2008)

i wish i had something to suggest but it looks like your doing fantastic. im subscribed. great quality pics to. you've got a good camera to take some great trich pics real soon. wtg! i agree this sites an amazing resource.


----------



## TWISTD1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. Looking awesome.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 15, 2008)

thank for the compliments on the pics unforgiven! I guess the biggest problem I'm having is that there are a lot of flower tops very close to each other, some block others from light. Right now I'm just letting them do whatever they need to do, but have thought about trimming leaves. 

l leave you with this one - just took it 5 min ago. We are on day 25 flowering here. as you can see there are a couple other bud sites below this one, should i trim the leaves to let more light get to the lower sites?


----------



## Astralsearcher (Nov 16, 2008)

awesome setup and plant man! good journal too!


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

waterCooled said:


> thank for the compliments on the pics unforgiven! I guess the biggest problem I'm having is that there are a lot of flower tops very close to each other, some block others from light. Right now I'm just letting them do whatever they need to do, but have thought about trimming leaves.
> 
> l leave you with this one - just took it 5 min ago. We are on day 25 flowering here. as you can see there are a couple other bud sites below this one, should i trim the leaves to let more light get to the lower sites?


i think its better to bend stems and tuck anywhere i can over trimming. im just afraid to shock plants in any way during flower. maybe im just paranoid when things are going well. keep up the good work.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 16, 2008)

This grow journal is amazing! One seed grow op that is working out very well, u have a gift!


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, scog like ive never seen!

i hope to learn your ways. do you have any recommended reading on SCOG?


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks brendon-
there was one reading that was particularly useful when learning Scrog, it pretty much answered all my questions right off the bat. It's been re-posted on a few community forums around, including rollitup, but I'll provide the think to the original author's post, greenmonster714. The Scrog Method


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm impressed!


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys,
Tomorrow will mark 4 weeks of flowering! I'm halfway there. I've read that weeks 4-8 the buds really fatten up. I'm really looking forward to seeing this happen. They are really starting to get frosty now 

Here are some pics-
top of the scrog canopy 

































leave your comments below, I'd really like to hear from some people!


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 18, 2008)

here is another side shot


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! Those buds are frosting right up! mmmm gonna be tasty i am subscribed nice Scrog!!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 18, 2008)

Great grow!! I got some master kush seeds also, cant wait for your smoke report.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet scrog grow man thats gonna be tasty!


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks guys. limpshot- i'll be sure to do a smoke report when all is done. This will be the first time i smoke something other than a bag from a dealer, so I'm wondering if it's going to be much different. 

The weed I smoke now works, so i'm really wondering how different it will be to smoke some homegrown. What do most people think the first time they smoke quality bud, is it really a notable difference from what you buy off the street?


----------



## Stonedz (Nov 19, 2008)

man o man, shes a beauty! +rep for you sir


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Nov 19, 2008)

your leaf tips got light burn?that shit happened to mine . i also have a 150w. thats a tight setup though for sure. got any pics of the whole fridge ? setup and all closed? just want to see how big it all is.this is my reaction when i saw that scrog,,,.


----------



## TWISTD1 (Nov 19, 2008)

O my. What shiny buds u have. They should be gettin bigger real soon. When they do fatten up you'll see them get bigger everyday.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

You plants look very similar to mine! I just finished my 4th week of flowering. Good work keep it up!


----------



## Meduser1980 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Watercooled, awesome setup/grow. You gotta love the space utilization with the scrog. When you get a chance, show a pic of your lighting/ventilation setup.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 21, 2008)

joeyjoejoe, whats up man. About the burt leaf tips - I don't really have a way to control temperature, thats why i'm growing in winter. Well we had a warm front come through a couple weeks ago and my room got up to 95F ! So yea they did get a little hot. They seem to be fine now though, temps in the room are in the low 70's now. 

bxke - i checked out your grow, very nice! you're buds seem to be a little bigger than mine, are you using 150hps PLUS 150 cfl? They look great!

I'll see if I can post some pics of the cab soon- 

thanks guys!


----------



## sal71 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a juicy yield, man, especially for one plant. One thing i seem to recall reading from a scrog article on the old Overgrow site... I remember the guy saying that SCROG is a "different animal" and that the fan leaves are not necessary - he recommends cutting them back - never tried it myself, but this guy had a few grows under his belt. When you think about it, it'll save you a lot of trimming after harvest too!  

Sal


----------



## thatboygood (Nov 22, 2008)

waterCooled said:


> thanks guys. limpshot- i'll be sure to do a smoke report when all is done. This will be the first time i smoke something other than a bag from a dealer, so I'm wondering if it's going to be much different.
> 
> The weed I smoke now works, so i'm really wondering how different it will be to smoke some homegrown. What do most people think the first time they smoke quality bud, is it really a notable difference from what you buy off the street?


Very nice grow good sir! I did a SCROG at the begining of the year, but had to chop early due to unforeseen circumstances. They are really filling that screen up! They are going to start to get really out of control in the next couple of weeks. 

Also, what kind of weed do you usually smoke? mexi? Cause if you have never smoked some good homegrown you are in for quite the treat.
Keep up the nice work


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

waterCooled said:


> joeyjoejoe, whats up man. About the burt leaf tips - I don't really have a way to control temperature, thats why i'm growing in winter. Well we had a warm front come through a couple weeks ago and my room got up to 95F ! So yea they did get a little hot. They seem to be fine now though, temps in the room are in the low 70's now.
> 
> bxke - i checked out your grow, very nice! you're buds seem to be a little bigger than mine, are you using 150hps PLUS 150 cfl? They look great!
> 
> ...


Ya I am using a 150w HPS and 6 26w CFL's as side lighting.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 22, 2008)

hey dudes,
I just thought i'd quickly post some bud pics before heading out for the evening. I've been trimming a leaf here and there every couple days, I'm just clipping the ones that grow to cover the other buds - i've been very conservative with this at this point in flowering. These things are SO sticky! after trimming a leaf or two my fingers feel like they have glue on them. The smell is unlike any bud I have smelled before, i can't really describe it, but its very fruity as opposed to the skunk I usually smell from the bags I buy. 


So here we are, this is day 32 of flower (BTW, the couple brown hairs are from a little burning back in week 2 - too close to the light).


----------



## Discolexic (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice work! I'm thinking of giving scrog a try one of these days. I am not really as limitted be space as you but hey your results have inspired me.lol


----------



## dirtcurt04 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey I was wondering did you put up the screen only a few days before flowering or when?


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm gettin a sog goin... always wanted to try scrog... but you've given me hope again! I'll be watchin! Looks Great!


----------



## Drogrowno (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice bro keep it up +rep

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/130986-how-these-ww-skunk-looking-2.html


----------



## SmittyB.. (Nov 22, 2008)

This is lookin real good bro specially with a 150watt Keep it up!


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 23, 2008)

dirtcurt, I put them under the screen Oct. 12, and they went into 12/12 flower oct. 22, so they were under the screen for about 10 days before flowering. The plant was about 5 weeks old before putting it under the screen, so it grew really fast in 10 days (growth increases exponentially from seed). I would probably have put it into flower a few days sooner because i ended up having way too many bud sites for the screen I have.


----------



## NormaJean (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow nice setup! I too would like to see what it looks like from the outside... must be one of the stealthiest around...


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 23, 2008)

great job!


----------



## dr. gonzo (Nov 23, 2008)

whats up watercooled, ya thanks man, i'm diggin your grow too man scrog is a cool concept, looks like you got some nice buds goin too. What kinda nutes you use to flower i'm gonna go out and buy some flowering nutes for my girls right away. Here's my journal if anyone interested: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131898-white-widow-x-buddha-600-a.html


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 24, 2008)

dr. gonzo said:


> whats up watercooled, ya thanks man, i'm diggin your grow too man scrog is a cool concept, looks like you got some nice buds goin too. What kinda nutes you use to flower i'm gonna go out and buy some flowering nutes for my girls right away. Here's my journal if anyone interested: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131898-white-widow-x-buddha-600-a.html



nice grow you got goin on dr. gonzo. hopefully they're all fem! 
I'm using Advanced nutes 3-part with big bug for flowering. i think the eqivilent in GH nutes are the GH 3-part with kabloom for flowering. I was also concerned about spider mites when I was having some hot weather so I ad a little SM-90 in the res. The roots love that stuff!! It's a good preventative for root rot as well.


----------



## TWISTD1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Your killin it man. I mean that in a good way. Almost half way there. Keep it up.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 26, 2008)

sup guys,
5 weeks into flower. This will be the last week I re-fresh the res with nutrients (ive been using AN 3-part nutes plus big bud for flowering). I plan to just add PH'd water as needed in the next week and halfway into week 7. The last 10 days I plan on re-freshing the res with only water, no nutes. This should flush the plants well (i hope). I plan to harvest right as the first trichs turn amber - i'm looking for more up an up high than a couchlock. Well here they are, they've really blown up since last week - here are the pics!


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin yummy for shizzle!


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 26, 2008)

g.l man....


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 1, 2008)

things seem to be going really well. the buds have probably doubled in size since my last update, it's insane. It's almost completed 6 weeks of 12/12, so i should have two more weeks left, correct? 

I can't believe how close I am, it's really testing my patients. I'm really looking forward to trying this smoke out, it will be the first time I'll know the strain/origins of the plant i'm smoking. I especially can't wait because the last bag I bought from my dealer was shit weed, so I'm really looking forward to smoking some high grade stuff for the first time.

I'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## dirtcurt04 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey any idea if i could grow multiple strains under the same screen? Trying to do kc33-White Widow and a gesiel seed I got in a bag


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 1, 2008)

are you evr going to show pics of your setup outside. like the mini fridge or somethin. i'm kinda skeptical.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 1, 2008)

you probably could do multiple strains under the same screen. the key things you'd need to pay special attention to is that one strain doesn't dominate the other. as long as you can make sure both strains get enough screen and that one has about the same stretch and flowering time as the other it should be easy. 

i suppose you can have an indica and sativa under the same screen, you'd just need to make sure you can handle the sativa stretch and keep it from over towering the indica. it would probably be best if you mentally divided the screen and just made sure to keep each strain on it's own half.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 1, 2008)

hey dude, i'm holdin off on showing too many shots of the setup because of security risks. but i'll share what i can, and can certainly answer any questions you might have. 

here is a pic of the whole fridge. the plant is growing out of a 5 gallon container. there are two black tubes hooked up to airstones and an airpump to give the roots oxygen. the screen is about 4-6" above the res. There is a large hole cut out behind the res (no fan, just an open air intake). then there is a computer fan at the top of the fridge (heat rises), and that fan blows into a DIY carbon filter that is inserted into the hole in the top of the fridge. also, you can't see the inside of the door, but it should be obvious that ive removed the shelving unit (it unscrews easily). i put reflective white poly over the inside of the door to bounce the light around better as well (when i removed the shelf an ugly yellow foam was behind the door). the rest of the fridge interior was already white. i also put the reflective poly paper ontop of the res - to try and reflect more light.


overall it isn't crazy stealth because of the hole + carbon filter ontop of the fridge. but this option was better than to have no carbon filter and the smell give me away. I suppose the exhaust hole could have been on the back of the fridge but i wanted to make sure the heat had the best way to escape (straight to the top). my main concern with a setup this size is heat and smell, so this is how i took care of that. 

I keep the setup in the back of my closet, so no one even comes close to seeing it. it's nice that there are no light leaks and the computer fan isn't too loud (can't hear it outside of closet). So overall i'm pretty happy with it! I'm really wondering on my yield, i'm hoping for a couple Ozz


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 1, 2008)

GD that is amazing! Nice grow op. I'll watch it to the end.....


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 1, 2008)

cool man , looks great. super stealth. didn't mean to piss you off. i'm sure alot of us were dyin to see the setup. kind of gives us somethin to learn from .thanks and good luck with the rest of the grow.i'll be watchin for sure


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice setup & buds + rep.
By the looks of her it should yield a bit more than 2 Oz, but i never count my chickens.
Just remember that patience is #1, in a couple weeks, you'll hear alot of "its ready" but if you want the best from your ganja you'll wait it out. That whole, "harvest early for a head high" wives tale is bogus, the high is determined by the genetics. There is an ideal window in which to harvest marijuana, when the tric heads are fully swollen and at least 1\3rd amber, don't believe the hype. Make sure you dry your bud slowly too, it'd be a shame to waste such beautiful marijuana by putting it in the microwave\dehydrator\oven. Take it slow, you have to consider finishing the weed as part of the process. You could have a Cup winning strain and completely ruin it by chopping early and\or quick drying it. Even if you have to buy one more bag to keep you going, and you're just dying to smoke up the beautiful thing you coaxed from the ground, just wait, it will pay off in the end.
not trying to be a bummer\asshole\patronizing, just sharing my thoughts.
Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 1, 2008)

i agree with everyoe supurb changes my mind about aeroponics


----------



## halfhour85 (Dec 1, 2008)

nice job!!


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 1, 2008)

hey joeyjoejoe, you didn't piss me off at all  I know i said i would post pics of the whole setup so I couldn't leave you hangin. I'll be posting more as the plants get closer to harvest.

sprucezeus, thanks for the advice. I've been thinking about my harvest/cure a lot, and I do plan on drying/curing for a few weeks. I actually have about 2 weeks from harvest until I leave town for new years. I plan on drying / starting to cure in those two weeks. and i'll keep them in a glass jar for an additional week while i am away. I am going to be really patient with this like you said, i know it will be worth it in the end.


thanks for the reps guys! Budshots coming tomorrow!


----------



## TWISTD1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude those things are getting huge. I looked up the bloom time on master and it said 8-9 weeks. The one in my closet will be 9 full weeks tomorrow and still looks to have another week or two. It is a beautiful girl. Pimpin setup.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks twistd1, yea dude those pics were from last week, wait till I get my post up tonight the buds have easily doubled in size. totally unbelievable to see this grow day by day. This is my first grow and the life cycle of an mj plant really keeps surprising me every step of the way. 

I read into the master kush's a little more. It seems there are two varieties of master kush, one is Nirvana's Master Kush which is Hindu Kush X Skunk. And the other is Dutch Passions's Master kush, this strain is a Hindu Kush x Kush. I by chance bough Nirvana's master kush cuz it was a lot cheaper.

I'm not sure which is better, but I've read the Hindu Kush isn't a huge yielder and that breeding it with skunk makes it a lot better yielder and more potent with all the same benefits of a kush. So I'm glad I ended up with the hindu kush x skunk variety. Nirvana's flower time say 7-9 weeks, i know it may vary by pheno. So i'll keep track of the trichomes in the next couple weeks to see when it's ready!

I was only lucky enough to get one seed to adult hood as a female (it is my first grow..). but I'm really happy with the pheno's performance. it's super sticky and has a strong lemon scent. A lot different than the usual bags i buy. I keep questioning if its weed cuz it smells like lemon so much, i never knew weed smelled of other things other than skunk!

I'm heading out at the moment, but later tonight (probably much later on) I'll post the new budshots. 

later


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 2, 2008)

i won't say much, i know you want to see the new pics


----------



## dirtcurt04 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yo can you show us a pic of all of the nugs so we can see how the sea of green looks?


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 3, 2008)

sure thing dirtcurt. So a few weeks ago i mentioned i was having a problem with too many bud sites. I ended up trimming leaves here and there, but for the most part i felt it was best just to let it grow. What happened is the strongest buds grew the biggest and are at the top getting the most light. below them there are about just as many smaller buds that are getting less intense secondary light, so those should contribute to final yield as well. "It all looks the same in the bowl" (read that from somewhere, it's a good quote).

Here are the additional pics of the screen of green! one of the top, and one of the bottom (yes, it's one plant!).


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks awesome man


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks [email protected]!


----------



## TWISTD1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea man it is amazing. I'm sure i have the masterXskunk too. I only got 2 girls out of 6 from mine. It was seeds i got from a bag of really good master. check this pic i took tonight. something to look forward too. https://www.rollitup.org/members/twistd1-albums-posting-finally-picture23912-12-3-master-kush.jpg


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 4, 2008)

wow...beautiful job...that looks amazing


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 4, 2008)

glad i read this, very very nice scrog


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 4, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> glad i read this, very very nice scrog


planning a micro scrog yourself? if you plan to do it in a mini fridge (or small scale cab) make sure you have good ventilation! If I could pass one piece of advice on a micro scrog, or any grow really, it's VENTILATION! Right now i have a 6" open intake hole toward the bottom of the fridge (where the shelf is), and I have a 4" hole at the top with a computer fan (100 cfm) running alllll day and all night. it gets pretty warm in my box, and i wouldn't even try this in summer (unless i got some AC) - they would just cook. but in winter the room temps are around 65-70F, and the temp in the box is around 80~85ish. not too bad.

TWISTD1 - those buds look awesome. i know mine wont be that big, but i'm hoping for many many many medium size buds. adding them all up is what will determine my yield. 

i'll keep ya posted-


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 4, 2008)

'dis is getting better by da minute'


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 5, 2008)

man this thread is nice! awesome job with the training... cant wait to see your final results


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 6, 2008)

It's day 46. Today the flush starts. I emptied the res and filled it with PH'd water only. If everything goes well, I plan to harvest two weeks from today. I wanted to give the plant a 14 day flush because its been on a heavy feeding schedule - the leaves are a very dark green - which is great for growth - but not for smoking. So i think 14 days will be a good amount of time to ensure that the nutes get flushed out of the plant before harvest. I'm really looking for the highest quality smoke I can possibly get. 

here are some pics (in regular lighting)! Day 46 flower.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 6, 2008)

man kickass job and it looks dank. how much do you estimate that she is gonna yeild? i never really focus on weight but you and nowstopwhining have convinced me to scrog it for my tight space.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks mastakush. i really have no idea what yield will be, and am not sure what to expect really as this will be my first harvest. from looking at the screen right now, my guess is as good as yours.


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 6, 2008)

im gonna put my bet in right now at 2.5 ounces dried.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 7, 2008)

not so much planning one myself bro just toying with the idea in my head, after this grow i think i will do 6 plants in a DWC and was contemplating SCROGing it


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, this grow just keeps amazing me! Good job and keep it up!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

this has inspired me to do a SCROG. thank you


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester - yea scrog is really a great way to grow, you won't be disappointed. I found it was a lot easier than attempting LST training. in the first couple weeks from seed i attempted LST and it was really a lot of work. I may not have been doing it correctly but I found the plant would always break through being tied down. I always had to keep fixing it. I knew it would be way too much work for me once the plant got big. scrog is great because the screen does all the work for you, it lets your plant grow huge (with enough veg time), while keeping it compact. big plants=big yield. 

Just be sure to give it enough veg time, you really want to fill the screen about 70% before kicking it into 12/12. 

again, thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

looking awsome dude , defo made me lean more towards scrog than lst, just updated my journal wid bud picks if ya wana browse  there on the 2nd from bak page.
happy growing and good luck


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 9, 2008)

hey guys,
not too much going on here, very low maintenance at this point. today is 7 weeks of flowering! i can't believe it, i'm in the home stretch (of growing). I'm letting it go another week and a half, chopping just a few days shy of 9 weeks. I have a bit of a time constraint because I will be out of town the week of new years so I want to make sure these are all dried and curing in a jar when I leave. I've got about 10 days after the chop to dry, and then they'll be in a jar curing for a week or two before the smoke report.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 14, 2008)

*day 54 flower*
so ive noticed a bit of yellowing/browning of the leaves. I've read this is normal right about this time. res has been only water -no nutes- for about a week now. how's it looking? I'm shooting to harvest next week. I plan to keep it in the dark for 48 hours before harvest as well. 

here are the pics:


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 14, 2008)

im no expert on harvest times at all, but i would say that shit is looking dank! good work wc! nice shots on those close ups too.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 14, 2008)

It is getting that done look, trichs look amber as well.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 14, 2008)

the pics might be misleading on the trichs, most are actually still milky. i plan to let them go another week. at first i was going to harvest early for a more "head high", but have since decided I should let it go all the way, to get the most out of the strain. the strain/pheno will decide what type of high i get.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2008)

waterCooled said:


> the pics might be misleading on the trichs, most are actually still milky. i plan to let them go another week. at first i was going to harvest early for a more "head high", but have since decided I should let it go all the way, to get the most out of the strain. the strain/pheno will decide what type of high i get.


Thats what i like to hear!!! you won't be sorry!!!


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 16, 2008)

today marks 8 weeks of flowering - we're almost there


----------



## maorijuana (Dec 17, 2008)

hey dude lovin your grow man awesome setup thinkn of doing something similar, keep up the good work.


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 17, 2008)

man bro we have got to see some harvest pics! I am wondering what ur dry Yield is gonna be that looks amazing!! I am thinking about switchin back to my 150 watt, so much cheaper to run from seed to flower too. Easy to keep temps under control too. Great job man!


----------



## beennoobed (Dec 19, 2008)

yea, ur pics look great


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 19, 2008)

Pics def look great! What camera?


----------



## Desert Plains (Dec 20, 2008)

This is art.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't you feel like a little kid again waiting for x-mas to come around?


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 21, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> yea, ur pics look great[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> DeweyKox said:
> ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

well lets see some pics.. 8 weeks is a lovely age


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 21, 2008)

nevermind...just looked a page back..

yeah im lazy


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 21, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> nevermind...just looked a page back..
> 
> yeah im lazy


no worries man, it has actually been 8 days since the last pictures... i'll get a pic or two tonight or tomorrow. the next big set of pics will be on harvest day!

oh I should also add... THESE THINGS STINK! the smell has really come through in the last couple days. it's very nice, a lemon-skunk type of smell. very awesome.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 24, 2008)

Your grow is fuckin awsome man. What is your hps screwd into? Like do you have a ballast?


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey watercooled! how's it looking man?


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 26, 2008)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> Your grow is fuckin awsome man. What is your hps screwd into? Like do you have a ballast?



yea i have a ballast on the outside of the fridge - it creates a lot of heat so it's best to keep it out of the fridge. 

I'm posting pics now...


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 26, 2008)

*day 66 flower*
merry christmas guys! I still haven't harvested... i'm not seeing amber trichs because either they aren't there, or I don't recognize them. I have a 10x loupe i bought from a coin collection store so I'm getting a good visual but I don't really see any amber. I would have though they'd be ready by day 66. I'm not sure how much longer i should wait, we're approaching 10 weeks of flower! I thought they'd be ready at day 60, so the water has been flushed about 20 days now. I would'nt have flushed so early if i knew they would take this long. How much longer should I go? I'm traveling for new years, so I can only let them go for a couple more days longer. They'll be drying while I'm away.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice grow! That plants amazing!


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 26, 2008)

im no expert man but i think your pretty dam close if not there already. maybe try posting a pic of your plant in the general section looking for opinions. anyways..
that shit is looking even [email protected]!!


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 26, 2008)

ive taken a closer look under CLFs (as opposed to the HPS they've been under) and...i've spotted amber trichs!!! phew, i thought they'd never come. I'm going to let them go through the weekend and harvest monday or tuesday!

WOOOO!!


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 26, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

congrats ive been following it for awhile as u know bro fucking cant believe its almost done fucking turned out super. enjoy that piff


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 28, 2008)

post umm once done!!!


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 29, 2008)

well, the time has come. 70 days ago I put this plant under 12/12 lighting with a 150w HPS bulb. it's hard to believe this day has finally come. When I first came to this site about a year ago, I didn't even know it was only the female plants that produce bud. thanks to all the people who post here 

harvesting was a lot more time consuming than I thought, even with my relatively small harvest, it took be about 3.5 hours. 

well, here are the pics! I've captioned them.







just a view right before the cut.







close up view







another one.







last one







a view from another angle. the overhang of the screen is where the shelf of the fridge is.







a view from the underside of the screen







i tried cutting the stalk, but it was too thick and strong.







so the saw comes out







chopped down. you can see the other hole that i covered up (used to be a male plant there way back before i flowered, it got the boot)







underside of the screen after the chop







the roots, they got pretty crazy looking







one of my larger buds (had quite a few of these!)







after cutting all the large buds, this is what was left over. I'm drying these out too, i'll be making butter with them  







after it was allllllll harvested







overtaking my kitchen. the long stack behind the phone is all buds, to the right of that is the under-canopy that will be used to make butter.







here are the buds laid out


buds are hanging up to dry now. i couldn't really get a pic of them hanging without showing you my whole apartment. but i strung out wire from wall to wall (about 5 feet). i had to do this 3 times to get them all hung up. so, 3 rows hanging up, each about 5 feet long. there was a lot more bud hiding in that screen than I thought, it was just a ton of bud stacked up on the table!

I'll be away for the week, but when I get back I'm putting the buds into jars for curing, i'll also take the dry weight then, and more pics of course.

in the end, this was a whole lot of hard work. I learned a ton, and I had a lot of fun.

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## arss (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your harvest, it looks awesome!


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 29, 2008)

holy shit congrats man! looks great!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 30, 2008)

Incredible! I chop mine tomorrow, hopefully they turn out like yours! Congrats.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats dude that shit look like the bomb.


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2008)

Mate, that is a nice harvest


----------



## seymourxxx (Dec 30, 2008)

Just read this journal today. I am in AWE! Truly a work of art squeezing that much bud out of that tiny little space. Outstanding work for a first grow.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job man, you have made your first harvest and it is bountiful


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 30, 2008)

nice fucking job. sorry for the skepticism at first man. it all seemed to good to be true. but it is true. so you are the man . i'd rep ya if i could figure it out.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 30, 2008)

Well played sir, and ye shall be rewarded with a bountiful harvest of the finest pipe-weed in the shire!!!!
Looks beautiful, simply put, the nicest first time grow i've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehunter (Dec 30, 2008)

stunning effort, enjoy !


----------



## jungsheezy (Dec 30, 2008)

Your grow is looking really nice, if you poke holes in the leaves and tear the edges of the leaves it will make the leaves bigger. It should also make it more potent


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 30, 2008)

jungsheezy said:


> Your grow is looking really nice, if you poke holes in the leaves and tear the edges of the leaves it will make the leaves bigger. It should also make it more potent


im sorry, What?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 30, 2008)

jungsheezy said:


> Your grow is looking really nice, if you poke holes in the leaves and tear the edges of the leaves it will make the leaves bigger. It should also make it more potent


WHAT THE FUCK???????? I have never heard of this


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 30, 2008)

ummm ya, never heard of this either, what is this method called if it really works? If its really a method it has to have a name right? Lmao where the hell do people come up with this shit??


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> nice fucking job. sorry for the skepticism at first man. it all seemed to good to be true. but it is true. so you are the man . i'd rep ya if i could figure it out.


go tot his link if you have the new skin for the forum but lookin good man, caint wait to em all cured n ready to smoke!




https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145193-new-rollitup.html


----------



## jungsheezy (Dec 31, 2008)

I do not know the name of the hole poking and tearing method. I just know it makes the weed better and it makes the leaves bigger. The holes close up in the leaves then you just poke new holes. The best way to poke the holes is with a toothpick. The way most people do it is with forks but toothpicks work better. Also pinch off the pointed tips of the leaves, or cut an inverted triangle into the tips. The inverted triangle is better. If you cut the triangle the tip will look like the letter V.
I discovered a good way to stress it and turn spots on the stalk of the plant purple and at the same time shorten the height of the plant but get the same amount if not more weed. In this method you bend snap and twist the stalk. Then you wrap it around a bamboo skewer and tie it to the skewer with string. If someone wants me to mabye I will draw a picture of the twist snap method. Here is a pic I created in paint of what the leaf should look like before and after the hole poking, pinching/cutting, and taring.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 31, 2008)

That sounds like a load of BS


----------



## jungsheezy (Dec 31, 2008)

You also have never tried it, so you wouldnt know.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Dec 31, 2008)

Very true. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## jungsheezy (Dec 31, 2008)

No unfortunately, I dont have a digi cam or web cam. But if you tried it you could post your pics. If I get one and am in a position to where I can grow I will post pics so you can see. But right now I cant grow. Plus the first sentence I typed. The holes just close up and when you tare the edges when they heal back together they are wavy looking not straight like before. Also if you put them under a red light long enough when they are small they will turn purple. If it isnt long enough they will be brown. But later they usually turn brown anyway after they are purp color after you put them under a different light so that they get the blue rays they need. I recommend LED lights, in my opinion those are the best.


----------



## smppro (Dec 31, 2008)

jungsheezy said:


> Your grow is looking really nice, if you poke holes in the leaves and tear the edges of the leaves it will make the leaves bigger. It should also make it more potent


 HUH? i think your only going to make your plant more susceptible to disease. None of what you say makes sense because leaves dont heal themselves, once a part of leaf goes bad it doesnt get better, go cut a leaf in half and tell me once it comes back


----------



## smppro (Dec 31, 2008)

jungsheezy said:


> No unfortunately, I dont have a digi cam or web cam. But if you tried it you could post your pics. If I get one and am in a position to where I can grow I will post pics so you can see. But right now I cant grow. Plus the first sentence I typed. The holes just close up and when you tare the edges when they heal back together they are wavy looking not straight like before. Also if you put them under a red light long enough when they are small they will turn purple. If it isnt long enough they will be brown. But later they usually turn brown anyway after they are purp color after you put them under a different light so that they get the blue rays they need. I recommend LED lights, in my opinion those are the best.



https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


----------



## Astralsearcher (Dec 31, 2008)

jungsheezy said:


> No unfortunately, I dont have a digi cam or web cam. But if you tried it you could post your pics. If I get one and am in a position to where I can grow I will post pics so you can see. But right now I cant grow. Plus the first sentence I typed. The holes just close up and when you tare the edges when they heal back together they are wavy looking not straight like before. Also if you put them under a red light long enough when they are small they will turn purple. If it isnt long enough they will be brown. But later they usually turn brown anyway after they are purp color after you put them under a different light so that they get the blue rays they need. *I recommend LED lights, in my opinion those are the best*.


dude, its all about love on these forums.. but you appear to really not know what you are talking about. also there is no call for this sort of arguement in someones grow journal.

so, again, spectacular grow WC! i cant wait to see your final weight. this journal is a great example of what can be done with a 150!


----------



## jungsheezy (Dec 31, 2008)

smppro said:


> HUH? i think your only going to make your plant more susceptible to disease. None of what you say makes sense because leaves dont heal themselves, once a part of leaf goes bad it doesnt get better, go cut a leaf in half and tell me once it comes back


Your right, if you cut a leaf in half its not going to look the same. If you poke holes or tare it it doesnt look the same either. but it does reattach together. If you try it you can see for yourself. If you decide to try it you could post the pics, or just explain what happenned. They dont heal right away but it doesnt take too long.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm really interested in seeing what your dry weight turns out to be. Do you have a scale and will you be weighing it before you start smoking it all?


----------



## waterCooled (Jan 3, 2009)

im back!

So before I left I hung these buds up to dry. I had removed all the leaves with stems from the buds, and hung them up with the smaller single leaflets still intact. I did this because I thought it will add some dry time so I didn't come back to super dry bud. I think it worked! The buds were dry, but the stems were still bendy, and didn't snap. I think this is a great time to put them in a jar for curing. So I ended up removing the rest of the leaves from the bud, so the buds are all bud, no leaf. This was a little difficult with the leaves being dry, but it wasn't too bad. Before I put them in the jar I also removed the smaller buds from the larger stems they were drying on. So I now have a jar full of bud, it looks great. I also have a jar filled with the under canopy popcorn buds - these will be used for butter. 

SOOO, the final DRY weight of it all:

*FINAL DRY YIELD:*
top buds: *70 grams*
under canopy popcorn buds: *28 grams*

so all in all I'm pretty happy with the results. I think if I could do one thing different I would have continued adding nutrients until week 8, since I ended up flowering for 10 weeks. In reality I cut the nutes at week 6, so the plant went 4 weeks in just water, no nutes. I could have possibly gotten fatter buds if i knew the flower time would have been so long. 

I haven't smoked it yet... but i plan to tomorrow  I separated about 1/8th for smoking in the next week or two. The rest is in the jar for curing. 

some pics!






left jar is the bud. right bowl is the under canopy popcorn buds


----------



## fishindog (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang man looking good....im scrogging mine right now at the moment too....I hope mine can turnout as good as yours +rep man keep it real


----------



## Astralsearcher (Jan 3, 2009)

dude i dont know how you have resisted smoking it yet! so 98 grams total? dam 3.5 ounces from a 150 is pretty fantastic man!


----------



## waterCooled (Jan 4, 2009)

Astralsearcher said:


> dude i dont know how you have resisted smoking it yet! so 98 grams total? dam 3.5 ounces from a 150 is pretty fantastic man!


haha, yea man i was exaughsted from travel. I didn't want to smoke it for the first time just to fall asleep, i want to experience the full effect!.

*SMOKE REPORT:
holy shit!* that is some incredible weed!

I took two hits of this stuff this afternoon, and WOW, extremely high in seconds. i think i harvested at a good time, the high seems to really be a nice mix between head and body high. i'm about to smoke another bowl and watch a movie 

I also making butter out of the popcorn buds right now. I've got it in a crock-pot now, been going about 2.5 hours now. I like it to sit for about 6 hours, good shit! I'm following this guide for the cannabutter, one ive used before with excellent results.
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=313

*YIELD*
I initially didnt really count the popcorn buds into my total yield, but when i was breaking it up into the crock-pot, it's really a lot of quality weed, just very fluffy. so I'm going to call my *official yield 3.5 oz*. 2.5 will be for smoking, and 1.0 is being made into cannabutter right now!

thanks for reading alone everyone! give me a holla if you've got any q's. in the meantime i'll be .


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds good man,+REP dont get TOO HIGH hahah


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 4, 2009)

waterCooled said:


> thanks for reading alone everyone! give me a holla if you've got any q's. in the meantime i'll be .


And thank you for keeping up such a great journal! Outstanding! You deserve a medal for that grow!


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice plant bro looks goo for 1 plant


----------



## GlassFreak (Jan 8, 2009)

fuck dude this is very cool. i have wanted to do a mini fridge op for a while now, maybe ill use those 25$ ecolight 100w hps things in there. do you just run the fan thats in the fridge or what do you do for ventelation?

one more question. when doing a scrog do you just keep tucking the new growth grom the branches under the netting?


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 8, 2009)

What kind of lighting did you use? I was planning on growing 1-2 plants in the future (just for personal use) and would like to use as little lighting as possible (control my energy use). I would also have it in a confined place, and am currently learning more about the benefits of scroging. Any information would be awesome! I've looked for Ballasts and such (not that hard though) and only saw 400w ones, which are not exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Sick Bro*


----------



## GlassFreak (Jan 9, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> What kind of lighting did you use? I was planning on growing 1-2 plants in the future (just for personal use) and would like to use as little lighting as possible (control my energy use). I would also have it in a confined place, and am currently learning more about the benefits of scroging. Any information would be awesome! I've looked for Ballasts and such (not that hard though) and only saw 400w ones, which are not exactly what I'm looking for.


check out www.htgsupply.com, they have 150w up to 1000w kits.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice.............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 23, 2009)

very good man! im on my first scrog grow right now in the veg stage. cheers!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 23, 2009)

3 oz from 150W? thats preaty decent. im usin 250W and im planin to switch to 400W in the last 4 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Ray Fox (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Watercooled, 

I am doing a similar grow. Can you please let me know how you refilled the water tank without disturbing the plants?


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 24, 2009)

amazing job man...+rep for you...i m completely stoked to start my scrog.. thx to ur thread


----------



## fishindog (Feb 25, 2009)

JeSt3r said:


> amazing job man...+rep for you...i m completely stoked to start my scrog.. thx to ur thread



Hey Jester you should swing by my grow n check it out, I also am doing a scrog and this thread helped to convince me that it is the way to grow, this is what i mainly went off of when i was tying them down, for reference, turned out great imo


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 25, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Hey Jester you should swing by my grow n check it out, I also am doing a scrog and this thread helped to convince me that it is the way to grow, this is what i mainly went off of when i was tying them down, for reference, turned out great imo


i've seen your rubbermaid scrog =) i like it ALOT...for security purposes i cant really use the rubbermaid stealth box cause once its found it can easily be opened....i am in the process of making a box with a hasp and a padlock.....but when i start the buildup thread and journal ill let you know...but enough with the hijacking...GROw gReeN!


----------



## LadyLiberty (Mar 8, 2009)

wow. i hardly ever post, and like to remain in the background but this is wild. .65 grams to the watt. that as efficient as alot of super growers (as i call them) get. recently i have been doing extensive research into what can be produced with 150w hps and i see that when done as efficient as you are doing it gets the job done. another trend im noticing is that hydro is the best way to go with this, if not the standard way. im very proud to see a first timer like you acomplish this and document it so well. overal great job! (i guess thats what i have been trying to say all along)

i was going into scrog a bit differnt than you, but got males, so i will be starting over but i will get a 150w hps and will be following your grow almost to the hair. you live in the us right? i have to find a way to get exotic seeds such as your master kush.


----------



## !dUMbdUMb! (Mar 23, 2009)

whats your humidity at. I have a similar setup and just snapped my top cola off. Low humidity and brittle branches.yours seams to have handled pretty extreme bending/twisting


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am using this as my scrog guide, I am starting one soon.


----------



## waterCooled (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for all the comments guys, I really appreciate that this thread has helped some people out. 

I'll be updating soon with another harvest of my second grow!! I haven't documented this one week by week as my first grow (it was about the same process), but I'll have some sweet harvest pics to share soon. 

The only difference with my second grow was that I tried my hands with a sativa, nirvana's Northern Lights X Haze. The strain is extremely sativa dominant, the thing took 15 days of 12/12 before it showed sex, and didnt stop growing vertically until about week 8 or 9!! We're about to go into week 12 with it now, i'm flushing this week and will be harvesting at the end of the week. I'll post some pics later this week- 


now to answer some q's-



Ray Fox said:


> Hey Watercooled,
> 
> I am doing a similar grow. Can you please let me know how you refilled the water tank without disturbing the plants?


You'll need two buckets, one for the plants and one when you switch the water (they alternate each week). 
So the way it works is the screen is attached to the lid of the 5 gallon res. Every week I carefully remove the lid and place it ontop of the other bucket that has just been refilled with water and nutes.
BTW, I use tap water right out of my kitchen sink. I usually refill the res a day or two before the end of the week so it has time to sit, I've heard this is the best way to go when using tap water. On the day of the switch, i'll mix in the nutes. 




LadyLiberty said:


> you live in the us right? i have to find a way to get exotic seeds such as your master kush.


yes i live in the US. I got my seeds from seed boutique. Since I'm not doing any breeding and I don't really care about varied phenos (they'll all get you super high!), I just went with nirvana since they seem to have the best deals. I had a great germination rate and the weed I harvested is really awesome.




!dUMbdUMb! said:


> whats your humidity at. I have a similar setup and just snapped my top cola off. Low humidity and brittle branches.yours seams to have handled pretty extreme bending/twisting


 im not sure what my humidity is, though i do know it is pretty dry. You'll need to train the branches before they get too strong. once they become strong and rigid they will probably snap when bending. If you bend them early on you shouldn't have too much of a problem. I was training my new growth under the screen about every 2 days during the first couple weeks of 12/12.


----------



## waterCooled (May 2, 2009)

whats up guys, i just harvested my second grow. these buds are considerable more bigger (in fact giant!) from my first grow. I think it has more to do with the strain (sativa this time instread of indica).

I posted my harvest in a new thread here:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/189730-harvest-150w-scrog-giant-colas.html

and here is a pic:


----------



## CHEEEEETO (May 12, 2009)

is a that a photo chomp or am i just seeing things, the lighter looks totally flat.





waterCooled said:


> whats up guys, i just harvested my second grow. these buds are considerable more bigger (in fact giant!) from my first grow. I think it has more to do with the strain (sativa this time instread of indica).
> 
> I posted my harvest in a new thread here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2009)

awesome buds dude! nice manicure too


----------



## mustbetheganja (May 25, 2009)

so did you veg and flower with the 150w hps? also is there any way you can take some in depth photos of your setup? im very interested in setting up a similar stealth grow!!! i got an old fridge pretty much identical to yours .... so if you could possibly get some detailed pics in the 'off season' while its too warm to grow that would be great!!! 

thanks!


----------



## MargitKush (May 26, 2009)

Damn very nice the master Kush is crazy.Where did you get your seeds?Its nirvana or Dutch P. or????Man it cant be under 150w hps.And if yes, you must be best grower around  I dont think so its 150w.... anyway if i know how i can give you rep+ i will but i dont know how.Good job dude.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

dude i give u rep. cuz youve inspired me that i can do major damage with my 250 watter!


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 5, 2010)

how do you get so many colas on scrog is that from topping or LST or both? cuz this is bad ass i wanna try this since my plants are in 2week of veg plz let me know thx.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jul 17, 2010)

This was truly an awesome grow


----------



## D.tea (Dec 31, 2010)

Teach us Master!

Pass your secrets on. How did you learn to SCROG so well. I've been looking for a good tutorial with some images and such. Got any possible leads?


----------



## bobtheslob (Jun 5, 2011)

Props mate nice work - any chance you could give more details about the setup ? Would this work in soil ? How do you do the hydro ?


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 6, 2011)

This is one of the best threads ive read. your a natural.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 11, 2011)

Great growing bro!!!! I'm subbed for this ride!!!


----------



## CSR7 (Oct 6, 2011)

I love it when an intelligent grower shares his handiwork for us to marvel at.

With that being said, I must confess that I too am an avid reader of those willing to put their technical growing skills on display (i.e. GreenMonster714 + others). What I found is that with SOG (Sea of Green) the benchmark (for horizontal only) grows is approximately 1 oz. per square foot....and that for SCROG (horizontal only) that benchmark is set at 2 oz. per square foot (with the true pros...i.e. those in tune with both THEIR particular system of growing AND the strain they know and love so well...that number can increase to beyond 2.5 oz per sq. ft.).

While I find this grow impressive, I'm aware that this grower has yet to reach the 2 oz. per sq. ft. benchmark set by those growers who have come before us. (Look up "Yield-O-Rama" on the world wide web for an in depth background on growing the MOST while using the LEAST). 

*But, 1.867 oz. per square foot (with a 150w bulb) is a GREAT yield...congrats! (counting the weight of the popcorn buds)

Armchair quarterback-type suggestions for improvement:
1. Do what you were already going to do...flush for only 2 weeks instead of a month (but I'll bet they taste great! with that long flush)
2. Manage your canopy better...attempt a scrog where each of your 2x2 scrog opening has a bud site in it...LST or SuperCrop stretching budsites (after going to flower) beneath the screen, in an attempt to keep the canopy with all the tops at about the same height (thereby getting the most out of your light...by being able to keep it close to the canopy without burning the tips of the "strechters")
3. Stick with one strain...use flowering clones (for superior branching and therefore bud sites)...and test individual grow parameter changes for incremental improvement.

Anyway, you probably already know all this...have fun and enjoy!

PS I'll document my first Scrog grow and share when it's complete.
Idea: 150w HPS grow / Operable clam-shell, vertical, elliptical-cylinder scrog grow
Goal: 1 POUND from a "horizontally" measured (4) four square feet!


----------



## davboz (Dec 19, 2011)

jungsheezy said:


> Your grow is looking really nice, if you poke holes in the leaves and tear the edges of the leaves it will make the leaves bigger. It should also make it more potent


 I, uh,....(I-Yi-Aiy-yi-YI!) ...ahem........Methinks mister jung the cheesy one is maybe pullin' legs hopin' somebody f**ksup their babies. It can be a rush to initiate action and cause mayhem from afar.
Aw hell, who knows? Is there maybe something to this, on the other hand?


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 26, 2011)

davboz said:


> I, uh,....(I-Yi-Aiy-yi-YI!) ...ahem........Methinks mister jung the cheesy one is maybe pullin' legs hopin' somebody f**ksup their babies. It can be a rush to initiate action and cause mayhem from afar.
> Aw hell, who knows? Is there maybe something to this, on the other hand?


What in the HELL are you talking about?


----------



## Danbar77 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is now going to be my bible for my first grow.... I am wondering of many $$ on nutes you spend on this single plant crop?

Thank you so very much for this journal... Fantastic read for start to finish


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 17, 2013)

Danbar77 said:


> This is now going to be my bible for my first grow.... I am wondering of many $$ on nutes you spend on this single plant crop?
> 
> Thank you so very much for this journal... Fantastic read for start to finish


This thread is 5 years old shortbus...-S0uP


----------

